# spec ops : the line



## ruffneck23 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ive discovered the single player campaign, and completely love it, looks lovely on PC and the story line is suprisingly mature with a very apocolaypse now feeling to it, if rather short,and not really the 'gung ho we luv america stylee' that one would initially thought, Ive heard the multi player lets it down tho.

If you can find an ' evaluation 'copy out there get t


----------



## tommers (Jul 10, 2012)

I've heard people say it's not just another shooter, like you would expect.... and yeah they mentioned heart of darkness, which is weird cos you said apocalypse now... so ... wow.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 10, 2012)

some of the stuff that happens during the story is REALLY dark 

good tho and very engaging


----------



## tommers (Jul 10, 2012)

Ah, this explains the HoD comparisons!



> The game follows Captain Martin Walker (voiced by Nolan North) as he is sent into a post-catastrophe Dubai with an elite Delta Force team to hunt for a decorated officer named Colonel Konrad (voiced by Bruce Boxleitner), as well as evacuate any survivors.  While lead writer Walt Williams has stated that there are many influences that have gone into the plot, the premise is inspired by Joseph Conrad's novella. Multiple critics have positively observed similarities to _Apocalypse Now_, an adaptation of _Heart of Darkness_, in the game's feel and expression of no glory in war.


 
  i thought it was all just a co-incidence!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 10, 2012)

so did i


----------

